# Do I have DP?



## heather (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel like I am only eyes. all the feeling and tension in my body is in my eyes. i have no idea if or when people are looking at me b/c i have no sensation on my skin. I cannot judge how far away people are unless I really concentrate on my body, then i can tell they are actually closer than they seem. I tend to stare at people on the street b/c I doubt that they can see me back. It's really sad. Please tell me if this is what DP feels like to you. I could also just be suffering from severe anxiety, but I think it's more.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

I could relate when you said you felt like you were "only eyes." I sometimes feel that way. I also sometimes feel like other people can't see me, even though I know rationally that they can.

Do you experience any of the other symptoms of DP? Do you feel like you're in a dream sometimes, or observing your life from another point of view? Do you think a lot about the existence of yourself or God or the world, to the point that it becomes obsessive? Have you ever experienced panic attacks?


----------



## heather (Sep 20, 2007)

I think a lot about how other people can't see me. I have to concentrate really hard on my neck or other body parts to judge the distance from where I am as compared to them. I can't ever tell if people are looking at me or feel their eyes on me. I think about how I wish I were normal all the time. I started going to church more b/c I want to get out of this. I have been this way for about 8 years, but had a couple of moments of clarity recently (had a baby and realized we aren't bonding) and remembered somehow that people could see me. I think this is depersonalization. I can't read people, what their thinking b/c they seem two dimensional. I can't feel my face and I don't have any idea what it looks like. I look in the mirror and see another person. Let me know if you think this is right. BTW, my family thinks there is nothing wrong with me


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Your family cannot see what goes on inside of you. You look normal, but there is definately something wrong. It's keeping you from living your life to the fullest (social life, bonding with your baby...). It sounds like dissociation (DP is part of dissociative symptoms).


----------

